# Bad day at the dock



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

We arrived at the dock about 6:00AM and as I stepped on the boat I stumbled and fell. The pain was terrible I was sure my hip was broken. Got to the hospital about 2 1/2 hrs later. Fianlly got enough morphine in me to ease the Pain. Turned out my hip was dislocated. My rodbuilding will be on hold for a few days, I've got a brace on me that restricts me movement quite a bit. Only good thing is my wife is waiting on hand and foot,
Pat


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

That sucks, get well soon.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Get well soon.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that Pat. Be kind to the Mrs, payback can be a mutha!


----------



## lastcastfishin (Jul 3, 2012)

I know wjat you mean helps when you have a great wife get well soon


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad it was not worse, get well soon


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

What did ya stumble over ol folks, maybe ya need to change ya glasses, or worse, have to get a pair. LOL
Hope ya get better and have no further problems, and do exactly what YOUR HOME NURSE TELLS YA or paybacks are heck, I know!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I think about the time I stepped on the boat it rose up and I didn't step high enough. I have a big brace on and can't move around much so sweet thing is taking good care of me. The pain pills are a little weak but they are better than nothing.
Pat


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Hate to hear that Pat, glad it wasn't worse. Give us a call if you or the Lady need anything.


----------



## EdH (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds like it could have been worse but your still on the right side of the grass. So take it easy and get well soon.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Yep, you did have a bad day at the dock. Hope you get better quick.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey like I always say, I woke up this morning and there was no dirt in my face , so it's going to be a good day! LOL


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

get well son pat


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

Pat i'm sorry for your accident Hope you get well soon. Next time look before you step.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

rodbuilder said:


> Pat i'm sorry for your accident Hope you get well soon. Next time look before you step.


The older I get the clumsier I get. these bifocals don't help either.
Thanks to everyone for their well wishes.
pat


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

bummer get better soon


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

That just hurts me thinking about that! Hope you get well soon.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

That's terrible news Pat! I hope your recovery is speedy. What's the long term effects of this? Too much stuff to do to be limpin' around like some ol man. lol....best wishes to you sir..Jim


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I just returned from the doctors and it ain't good. The hip that has already been replaced (same one I dislocated) has to be redone and then the other hip has to be replaced. I have several rod presentations to do this month and then I will shut it down for awhile. I think I have some presentations in October and then I will go to BAMC for Christmas. Everything should work out.
Pat


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

****e, Pat, that doesn't sound good! Hang in there, here's to hoping it'll all work out. I need to get workin' on the components you sent....maybe for the Oct. presentations...I haven't forgot ya.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Pat, maybe something for the better will come around for you. But in all hoping for a speedy recovery for you when it is all said and done.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Just read about your spill, speedy recovery to you. Times like this highlights having a better half.


----------

